# Can I feed my lizard dead...



## iDiru (Aug 4, 2009)

dubia roaches? I have one dead dubia roach and I hate to just waste it by throwing it away. It doesn't seem decomposed or anything; it looks like it just died maybe an hour ago or less. Would it really hurt my lizard to eat it? 
I know they don't eat non moving prey but I was thinking of wiggling it around with some hemostats and getting it to eat it


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

It shouldnt do any damage no


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

If the lizard wants to eat it I doubt it would do any harm, but I also doubt that it would be very nutritious, as it likely died for a reason (ie: dehydration or hadnt eaten etc..)
Your call


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

My beardie eats dead locusts.

I don't make a habit of offering it them or anything but from time to time I end up with one in my hand and before I know it it's in the viv and gone. I never thought for one minute it would do any harm myself. Just not very nutritious.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

One dead dubia, I'd throw it away rather than the hassle of reanimating it. Won't do any harm as long as you don't make a habit of it.


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

I usually feed my BD a dead hopper if it's died on the day and still looks fresh, just so it's not going to waste, I don't do it often. Also if there is any slight discoloration on the insect, like when hoppers go browny then totally black obv I avoid.

I have yet to come across a dead roach, but again, if I knew it was recently dead and it looked fine I would feed it, just not often.


----------

